# The Holders series



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever read any of the The Holders stories? I've read quite a bit of them but not all, and they're very well-written and creepily interesting. I haven't read any in a while, though.

http://theholders.org/


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

I honestly do not believe in this silly new-age witchcraft stuff, yet I can't help but feel inspired by the creativity of these stories. I'm tempted to try one of these just for shits and giggles. Just so I can say on the interwebs here that I tried it.

I'm going to pick one of the more socially discreet ones though, I don't see any need for me to make an ass of myself on the author's behalf.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 2, 2011)

Ooooh, yes!

I was reading through these but kinda got tired of them one day and decided I to continue my reading some other day in the same week... I never did, I forgot which chapter I last read.


----------



## Aden (Mar 2, 2011)

I liked them when I first read through a few dozen a few years ago, but then I read them again recently and they were nothing special. They got formulaic, predictable, trite, and bland. There's much better creepypasta out there.

oh well


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Ooooh, yes!
> 
> I was reading through these but kinda got tired of them one day and decided I to continue my reading some other day in the same week... I never did, I forgot which chapter I last read.


 
Yeah that's kinda the thing with me.


----------



## haiws01 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have not read beforeï¼Œbut now I am reading


----------

